# Reserved parking rant



## bobmac (Aug 15, 2014)

Theres a row brewing on Facebook about parent toddler parking spaces.
The people are getting in a right tizz about people who dont have kids using them. The most recent was a lady who was 'so annoyed when disabled/elderly drivers parked in the mother and baby parking spaces, they should have a little respect for parents with children' 

Is it me?
Probably
I do understand the need for bigger parking bays for getting kids in and out of cars but to have them so close to the shop door??? why?
They're not disabled and most of them have 4x4 prams anyway.
I was tempted to reply with a comment about women parking but thought better of it 

Thoughts?


----------



## Rooter (Aug 15, 2014)

being able to open the rear doors fully is a big help Bob, especially if you have a removable baby seat. I believe they should have an age limit on the kids though, say under 4.

They are typically in a safer area of the car park too though, thats the point so you don't have to walk the kids through a busy car park, hence they are near the front.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2014)

Trouble is that they are not parent/toddler they are parent/child.

Reminds me of the story when one guy was pulled up for wrongly parking.
He replied 'thats my mother and I'm her child'
He was about 40 years old.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 15, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Trouble is that they are not parent/toddler they are parent/child.

Reminds me of the story when one guy was pulled up for wrongly parking.
He replied 'thats my mother and I'm her child'
He was about 40 years old.
		
Click to expand...

I have done that - my mum wasn't too impressed but rules are rules!! &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Birchy (Aug 15, 2014)

Too many people with kids think they are doing the world a favour and that they should have the divine right to priority over all sorts.

Your just a parent not the president.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rooter said:



			being able to open the rear doors fully is a big help Bob, especially if you have a removable baby seat. I believe they should have an age limit on the kids though, say under 4.

They are typically in a safer area of the car park too though, thats the point so you don't have to walk the kids through a busy car park, hence they are near the front.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point but you move those spaces to far side of the car park and provide a fully protected walkway away from traffic along the side to the shops and watch the complaints come flying in. For some they do not want safe, they want a perk.


----------



## North Mimms (Aug 15, 2014)

I would never ever park in a disabled space, even if there are no others free.

If the last non disabled space in a car park is a parent and child one? I think I would park there. My local supermarket has loads of P&C spaces, rarely are they all used.

And quite fair for someone with a blue badge to use them if all disabled spots are taken


----------



## Rooter (Aug 15, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Fair point but you move those spaces to far side of the car park and provide a fully protected walkway away from traffic along the side to the shops and watch the complaints come flying in. For some they do not want safe, they want a perk.
		
Click to expand...

Thats where they are at my local tesco, down the side of the shop. no need to cross any roads etc.

Dont get me started on the amount of disabled parking they have though, its ridiculous! Would need to be world disabled drivers annual meet up to fill them all!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 15, 2014)

Its the a'holes that insist on driving the wrong way round in car parks that get on my nerves :angry:...


----------



## rickg (Aug 15, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Theres a row brewing on Facebook about parent toddler parking spaces.

Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...


Unbelievable.....incredible......never thought I would ever see it.........................









...............................Bob on Facebook!!! :rofl:


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 15, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Dont get me started on the amount of disabled parking they have though, its ridiculous! Would need to be world disabled drivers annual meet up to fill them all!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it looks a lot but don't forget that the whole car park is big and most normal spaces are not used most of the time either. If the car park is half full then you'd expect the disabled to be half full if it's proportionately sized wouldn't you?  This is actually not normally the case and you would be surprised how often it is very difficult to get a disabled space at busy times.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 15, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Yes, it looks a lot but don't forget that the whole car park is big and most normal spaces are not used most of the time either. If the car park is half full then you'd expect the disabled to be half full if it's proportionately sized wouldn't you?  This is actually not normally the case and you would be surprised how often it is very difficult to get a disabled space at busy times.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't been to the tesco near me, i would guess that 20% of the car park are blue badge spaces


----------



## JamesR (Aug 15, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Trouble is that they are not parent/toddler they are parent/child.

Reminds me of the story when one guy was pulled up for wrongly parking.
He replied 'thats my mother and I'm her child'
He was about 40 years old.
		
Click to expand...

I do that if I take my old man to the gym with me.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't forget the additional law that if your car is expensive enough you can park where you want in the same way that the ban on using mobile phones does not apply to van drivers


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 15, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Don't forget the additional law that if your car is expensive enough you can park where you want in the same way that the ban on using mobile phones does not apply to van drivers
		
Click to expand...

Not forgetting that taxi drivers can abandon their vehicles wherever they like as long as their hazards are on......


----------



## bobmac (Aug 15, 2014)

If I may hijack my own thread............
I forgot to mention 
'Baby on board' signs on the back window


----------



## Shaunmg (Aug 15, 2014)

Bob,

I have made this rant myself on another forum. I agree with you entirely. Why do they have to have prime spot nearest store.

It angers me to see a fit young parent pushing a buggy from a prime spot and a poor old pensioner relegated to the back of the car park. many elderly people who are not classified as disabled are slow walkers in the rain, stiff, and need space to get out of cars. 

The elderly need  prime spot more that young mothers do. Why no provision for them?

We had no mother and child spots my kids were young


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2014)

bobmac said:



			If I may hijack my own thread............
I forgot to mention 
'Baby on board' signs on the back window


Click to expand...

Yes......they never take it down when the baby is not on board.

All joking apart an emergency service worker could risk their life for that sign in the event of a traffic accident.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 15, 2014)

4x4 drivers seem incapable of parking in a normal space. We need larger spaces for these inadequates  - at the furthest point from the entrance!


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 15, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			4x4 drivers seem incapable of parking in a normal space. We need larger spaces for these inadequates  - at the furthest point from the entrance!
		
Click to expand...

I seem to manage perfectly adequately in mine!! 

And while we're on the subject of mass generalizations, the Parent & Child spaces are aimed at those using car seats / prams etc. I'm not particularly bothered where they situate them, however, nearer the store would appear more considerate for those needing to carry a small child / push a pram.. If you think that the able bodied are more deserving of the nearer spaces then fair play to you............. It's good to see that tolerance and understanding are 4 letter words in some vocabularies...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 15, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I seem to manage perfectly adequately in mine!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that, like all 4x4 drivers, you think so. But, in fact, if you look closely you will realise that you have parked right over the line and are taking up two spaces!!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2014)

Very good entertainment watching the 4x4 drivers trying to squeeze into a supermarket parking spot.

I'm with you Dodger they should have their own XXXL spots on the fringes of the car park.
This will also be suitable for all customers who wear hats when driving.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 15, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm sure that, like all 4x4 drivers, you think so. But, in fact, if you look closely you will realise that you have parked right over the line and are taking up two spaces!!!



Click to expand...

What line? There are lines? I've never seen any.....


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course, you could always avoid all the fuss and just get Waitrose* to deliver your Fois Gras* and Sancerre* like I do....

*Asda
*Pizza
*Stella or Magners depending on season..


----------



## Stuey01 (Aug 15, 2014)

Couldn't give a stuff how far the parent child spaces are from the door, but the wider space is a huge help when getting a baby seat in and out, and a pathway that doesn't involve marching small children through the car park is pretty important.
Parents with empty child seats using them are the worst. Knobs.

Totally makes sense for them to be used as supplementary disabled bays if they are all full. That is a phenomenon I'm yet to witness though.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 15, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Couldn't give a stuff how far the parent child spaces are from the door, but the wider space is a huge help when getting a baby seat in and out, and a pathway that doesn't involve marching small children through the car park is pretty important.
Parents with empty child seats using them are the worst. Knobs.

Totally makes sense for them to be used as supplementary disabled bays if they are all full. That is a phenomenon I'm yet to witness though.
		
Click to expand...


OYYY...:angry:

Stop talking sense when people are ranting and being generally intolerant... Poor form in these parts....


----------



## Stuey01 (Aug 15, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			OYYY...:angry:

Stop talking sense when people are ranting and being generally intolerant... Poor form in these parts.... 

Click to expand...

Terribly sorry old boy. Don't know what came over me


----------



## daymond (Aug 15, 2014)

Special spaces near the supermarket entrance for the over 70's I say


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2014)

daymond said:



			Special spaces near the supermarket entrance for the over 70's I say

Click to expand...

I thought 70 was the new 50.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 15, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			4x4 drivers seem incapable of parking in a normal space. We need larger spaces for these inadequates  - at the furthest point from the entrance!
		
Click to expand...

I drive a 4x4 and have kids.. Love parking right at the front!


----------



## louise_a (Aug 15, 2014)

My mum has a disabled badge, sometimes when I take her to the Supermarket all the disabled spots are full,  and in that case  I will park in a mum and toddler spot. 
The main problem is people on their own  who use them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I drive a 4x4 and have kids.. Love parking right at the front!
		
Click to expand...

.......even when the kids are not on board


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 15, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I drive a mini bus full of  kids.. Love parking right at the front!
		
Click to expand...

fixed


----------



## CMAC (Aug 15, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm sure that, like all 4x4 drivers, you think so. But, in fact, if you look closely you will realise that *you have parked right over the line and are taking up two spaces!!!*



Click to expand...

I will deliberately park my expensive 4x4 over 2 spaces to give me room to get in and out without bashing doors with the 'P' reg Mondeo rust bucket beside me. I didnt 5 mths ago and the repair bill for them bashing my door was Â£2800 and a new door from Germany....along with weeks of hassle.

However, I will not take 2 spaces if the car park is full or very busy, I'm not ignorant!

Disabled spaces- no issue with only disabled using them.
Parent child- no issues either, kids throw open doors and cannot be seen easily in tight spaces while some old biddy reverses out


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't see an issue with parent and child spaces. What's the problem with making things a little more convenient for them?
Some places have them near the doors, some don't. Mostly disabled bays are nearer and I've yet to see disabled bays at the back of the car park as one poster stated. 

It's just people moaning about others getting something they aren't. 

"Waaaaaaaaaaah, why are they nearer the door than me!"

Big babies!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 16, 2014)

All supermarkets could do a Costco and provide oversize spaces for all... Majority of folk still manage to make a right Horlicks of parking between the lines even then though ...


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Trouble is that they are not parent/toddler they are parent/child.

Reminds me of the story when one guy was pulled up for wrongly parking.
He replied 'thats my mother and I'm her child'
He was about 40 years old.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, theirs a picture of an adult and small child holding hands though, did he still live at home


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2014)

I think these wider/longer bays should be mixed for both disabled and parent with child, then they can be shared as a disabled person also requires a little more room to get out of vehicles. You wouldn't see as many individual parent/disabled empty spaces then whilst driving around the car park looking for a space as those bays would have a multiple use.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Why are blue badge holders allowed to park on double yellow lines? I always thought that the yellow lines were there because it was hazardous to park in that area.

Maybe if I read the highway code I would find out


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			Why are blue badge holders allowed to park on double yellow lines? I always thought that the yellow lines were there because it was hazardous to park in that area.

Maybe if I read the highway code I would find out

Click to expand...

The last thing I want to do is typecast some blue badge holders but some just have no thought or common sense and abuse the fact they are allowed to park almost anywhere other than red lines, bus stops etc. There's one near me that parks right on a bad blind bend with yellow lines as its dangerous and he parks their so he walk the dog in the park nearby!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 16, 2014)

When I re-built a clubhouse the planning dept insisted that I needed seven....yes SEVEN disabled parking spaces nearest to the clubhouse entrance. It was based on entertainment license capacity. Result was that in a packed car park [200 cars] there was always six empty spots nearest to the clubhouse. The one spot was generally used by a guy who played [walked] about five rounds a week.
After a year I persuaded them to reduce it to four.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 16, 2014)

Saw some guy at a Sainsburys the other day yell out at a young woman who had parked in one of the parent/child spaces "Madam, you've left your baby in the car!!"  - everyone turned round to look.   She tried to ignore him so he yelled it every louder.  "I haven't got a baby" she said.  "EXACTLY!!" was the reply from my mate.   She turned round, got back in her car and drove off.  One of the security guards outside the store was nearly crying from laughing.


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 16, 2014)

It must be an age thing cos I notice things like this more and more and seem to moan about them more and more too 

if they made parking spaces a realistic width to start with we wouldnt need any of these 'special' spaces (apart from disabled). I used to park the TT as far from other vehicles as possible cos theres always some div who dont give a crap about throwing his door open onto your motor.

Also a lot need to learn to park properly to start with. Lost count of the amount of times I have had to beathe in to get in my motor cos a moron has parked within a hairs breadth of mine.

Now I drive the hearse I dont care lol.


----------



## DCB (Aug 16, 2014)

Having had the misfortune to need a 'blue badge' since I got out of hospital I have been amazed at the selfish and arrogant attitudes of many a driver in a wide variety of car parks. I've seen delivery vans parked in the disabled spaces because the driver has to "make a drop off". I've seen able bodied use them because it's raining and I've had idiots park adjacent to my car, parked in the last disabled bay, and park so close that I've had major problems trying to get into my own car. If these people could just walk a day in the footsteps of someone who really needs these spaces , it might make them think differently.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 16, 2014)

DCB said:



			Having had the misfortune to need a 'blue badge' since I got out of hospital I have been amazed at the selfish and arrogant attitudes of many a driver in a wide variety of car parks. I've seen delivery vans parked in the disabled spaces because the driver has to "make a drop off". I've seen able bodied use them because it's raining and I've had idiots park adjacent to my car, parked in the last disabled bay, and park so close that I've had major problems trying to get into my own car. If these people could just walk a day in the footsteps of someone who really needs these spaces , it might make them think differently.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Same could be said for when you have to lift a baby seat into the car from the wrong side when someone has parked so close u can't open the door fully. People just need to be a little more considerate of others.


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 16, 2014)

DCB said:



			Having had the misfortune to need a 'blue badge' since I got out of hospital I have been amazed at the selfish and arrogant attitudes of many a driver in a wide variety of car parks. I've seen delivery vans parked in the disabled spaces because the driver has to "make a drop off". I've seen able bodied use them because it's raining and I've had idiots park adjacent to my car, parked in the last disabled bay, and park so close that I've had major problems trying to get into my own car. If these people could just walk a day in the footsteps of someone who really needs these spaces , it might make them think differently.
		
Click to expand...

See it all the time. Local supermarket has the disabled spaces outside the door and the P&C further away with a walkway to the entrance. Always full and frequently used by people who don't need them. 

I have 2 kids and use the P&C (when available) if I have the kids with me. If I don't have the kids I wouldn't dream of using them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2014)

It all comes down to that simple thing of - consideration for your fellow human beings 

The world has turned selfish - all people care about is themselves now - we see it in all walks of life ( even on the golf course ) - everyone is just trying to get something for themselves and to make their lives easier without thinking of others and how it will effect them.

Even simple things like holding doors open or letting people pull out or helping out old ladies or mothers/fathers needing a help with their pram etc - just basic manners and consideration seem missing in a lot of people

I maybe an annoying little blighter but i still class myself as considerate to others with basic manners in full working order - im certainly going to ensure my children grow up with the same morals and values.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			im certainly going to ensure my children grow up with the same morals and values.
		
Click to expand...

and make sure they support a different team :smirk:


----------



## Rooter (Aug 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I maybe an annoying little blighter
		
Click to expand...

Whaaaaaaat??! No!

LOL i agree with your entire post to be fair Phil, I like you hope that i am courteous and considerate of others and hope my kids will be too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2014)

Fish said:



			and make sure they support a different team :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

they will have the freedom of choice - 





support chelsea and they are up for adoption


----------



## Sweep (Aug 16, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Too many people with kids think they are doing the world a favour and that they should have the divine right to priority over all sorts.

Your just a parent not the president.
		
Click to expand...

Could not agree more!
Absolutely no issue with disabled spaces - though there always seems to be far too many - but the anyone of any gender and age with a kid under god knows what age is nonsense. Of course it's convenient for them to have a big space near the door. 
Out and about in town I have noticed a lot of parents and grandparents pushing through with double seat buggies like they have lost all sense of manners. No "excuse me", no realisation that there is simply not enough space in some shops and cafÃ©s to take a big pram and all other associated gear. They just push through and it's OK because they have the "future" with them.
Now, where is the "middle aged man going through mid life crisis" parking space?


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 16, 2014)

Sweep said:



			Now, where is the "middle aged man going through mid life crisis" parking space?
		
Click to expand...

Its just outside Spearmint Rhino.


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sweep said:



			Could not agree more!
Absolutely no issue with disabled spaces - though there always seems to be far too many - but the anyone of any gender and age with a kid under god knows what age is nonsense. Of course it's convenient for them to have a big space near the door. 
Out and about in town I have noticed a lot of parents and grandparents pushing through with double seat buggies like they have lost all sense of manners. No "excuse me", no realisation that there is simply not enough space in some shops and cafÃ©s to take a big pram and all other associated gear. They just push through and it's OK because they have the "future" with them.
Now, where is the "middle aged man going through mid life crisis" parking space?
		
Click to expand...

I just don't get this or why people begrudge parents this facility? What's the issue with Supermarkets 'providing' (it's not parents fault these are made available) child and parents spaces? How does that inconvenience you in a any way, shape or form? 

I regularly park in supermarkets when I don't have the kids with me and I always park in a regular space. It doesn't bother me in the slightest that the mum a few yards nearer the door has things made that little bit easier for her or that her kids may be a little safer by being able to park in a designated P&C bay. I also appreciate it when I have my kids with me.

LiverpoolPhil hit the nail on the head. Too many selfish, inconsiderate people about.


----------



## Sweep (Aug 16, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			I just don't get this or why people begrudge parents this facility? What's the issue with Supermarkets 'providing' (it's not parents fault these are made available) child and parents spaces? How does that inconvenience you in a any way, shape or form? 

I regularly park in supermarkets when I don't have the kids with me and I always park in a regular space. It doesn't bother me in the slightest that the mum a few yards nearer the door has things made that little bit easier for her or that her kids may be a little safer by being able to park in a designated P&C bay. I also appreciate it when I have my kids with me.

LiverpoolPhil hit the nail on the head. Too many selfish, inconsiderate people about.
		
Click to expand...

If you think about it, it's a marketing ploy. These spaces aren't available in many other places, to my knowledge, and the supermarkets know that their bread and butter (pardon the pun) is in the family shop. I am not sure where the safety issue comes in.
I don't have an issue with parking away from the door, I just don't see why people with children get priority over those that don't.
Too many selfish and inconsiderate people about? Very true and could be levelled at those who want to park nearer the door as the world owes them a favour, because they have kids.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2014)

More to the point, why are the 20 parking spaces nearest the store, that aren't PnC, or disabled, taken up by staff? Make them park at the other end of the car park! Let the customers use them, and may be they wouldn't park in the reserved bays.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2014)

Are car parks really that big that the furthest walk away is a killer ? especially coming from golfers who walk miles playing the sport ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 16, 2014)

As someone with a disabled child I think the spaces we get are helpful bith for the extra space and the fact that if it's not been a big shop and not using buggy trolley it's a lot easier carrying the little one a shorter distance. I can see that being if be if it for all parents if I'm honest. What I think is wrong it the manipulation of the spaces. Parents of teens, or just leaving car seats in car to give impression of child in car. 

As as to the desk led bays being used by people not entitled. I have a simple solution to that one. I write off my Â£ and leave my trolley parked up behind there car as a gentle reminder if my thiughts.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			As someone with a disabled child I think the spaces we get are helpful bith for the extra space and the fact that if it's not been a big shop and not using buggy trolley it's a lot easier carrying the little one a shorter distance. I can see that being if be if it for all parents if I'm honest. What I think is wrong it the manipulation of the spaces. Parents of teens, or just leaving car seats in car to give impression of child in car. 

As as to the desk led bays being used by people not entitled. I have a simple solution to that one. I write off my Â£ and leave my trolley parked up behind there car as a gentle reminder if my thiughts.
		
Click to expand...

Easiest Â£ they'll ever make


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 16, 2014)

I helped a woman up stairs with a pushchair the other day in Kings Cross, I must have seen at least 20-30 in front of me walk straight past and see her struggle!

sign of the times granted but still wrong imho


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 16, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Easiest Â£ they'll ever make 

Click to expand...

Yeah but when they see that Â£ wrapped round their BMW as the brake wasn't on the trolley I'm not sure hiw much consolation it will be.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah but when they see that Â£ wrapped round their BMW as the brake wasn't on the trolley I'm not sure hiw much consolation it will be.
		
Click to expand...

All because someone parked in a spot ?


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sweep said:



			If you think about it, it's a marketing ploy. These spaces aren't available in many other places, to my knowledge, and the supermarkets know that their bread and butter (pardon the pun) is in the family shop. I am not sure where the safety issue comes in.
I don't have an issue with parking away from the door, I just don't see why people with children get priority over those that don't.
Too many selfish and inconsiderate people about? Very true and could be levelled at those who want to park nearer the door as the world owes them a favour, because they have kids.
		
Click to expand...

Don't need to think about it, know what it is. They are available in most places now, not just supermarkets. 

Rest of your post makes you sound a little bitter. 

Sorry for the speed post, missus is in work, got the kids!


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All because someone parked in a spot ?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes indeed. Always used to annoy me in the past. But now with a personal attachment to it. Smug gits in BMW etc thinking they can do what they like as always can afford a little ding.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Yes indeed. Always used to annoy me in the past. But now with a personal attachment to it. Smug gits in BMW etc thinking they can do what they like as always *can afford a little ding*.
		
Click to expand...

Then that makes you as bad as the "smug gits" in the BMW and you give people a perfect reason to try and park in places that ensures someone who doesnt care about other peoples property doesnt damage their vehicle.

Guess its too hard these days being the bigger person and just walking away.

Someone used to always park in my second allocated spot behind my old apartment - i just asked him politely to not park their anymore.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then that makes you as bad as the "smug gits" in the BMW and you give people a perfect reason to try and park in places that ensures someone who doesnt care about other peoples property doesnt damage their vehicle.

Guess its too hard these days being the bigger person and just walking away.

Someone used to always park in my second allocated spot behind my old apartment - i just asked him politely to not park their anymore.
		
Click to expand...

quite simply if they didn't park there it wouldn't happen. 

Ive made my feelings to plenty that park their and aside from the odd snide retort of why should my kids disability make any difference they generally just ignore you and don't care. Asda I believe started clamping people parking in these bays. 

Its t's all well and good being the better person when you're not carrying all your shopping and daughter across the car park because someone can't be bothered to walk a bit further themselves. 

Yiu our don't like my actions that's fair enough, but they'll never affect you anyway as I'm sure you'd not do it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			quite simply if they didn't park there it wouldn't happen. 

Ive made my feelings to plenty that park their and aside from the odd snide retort of why should my kids disability make any difference they generally just ignore you and don't care. Asda I believe started clamping people parking in these bays. 

Its t's all well and good being the better person when you're not carrying all your shopping and daughter across the car park because someone can't be bothered to walk a bit further themselves. 

Yiu our don't like my actions that's fair enough, but they'll never affect you anyway as I'm sure you'd not do it.
		
Click to expand...

No i dont do it but to deliberatly damage cars because they park in a slot they shouldnt is actually worse than what they are doing 

What they are doing isnt "illegal" as such - your act is - its criminal damage.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2014)

Why is it, that if I park at the far end of the car park, with 50 odd empty spaces near me, by the time I come out of the shop, some idiot has ignored all the empty spaces, and parked so close to me that I can't open the drivers door?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Why is it, that if I park at the far end of the car park, with 50 odd empty spaces near me, by the time I come out of the shop, some idiot has ignored all the empty spaces, and parked so close to me that I can't open the drivers door?
		
Click to expand...

Because they are idiots - or have you got a ncie car that would prob be stolen before his


----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2014)

The ones that get my goat are the ones that park in the "Pick-Up" zone, go in and do a full week's shopping......what's that all about?
Its an area where someone can drive in, stop for a couple of minutes while shopping gets loaded in not so you can park closer to the front door....in fact the other day at our Tesco, some guy parked in the pick up zone, got out and walked to the cash-point - there were 3 or 4 spaces that were at least 30 yards closer...Complete Knumb-Nut!!!
They also park on double yellow lines and dive into the shop for something - when there's parking spaces nearer the door.....Utter Peasants!!!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 16, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I helped a woman up stairs with a pushchair the other day in Kings Cross, I must have seen at least 20-30 in front of me walk straight past and see her struggle!
		
Click to expand...

Was she fit? #MILF


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 16, 2014)

I am concerned that so many chaps know about the car parking slots available by shops. Shops is for the ladies and are best kept well clear off. For those of you single, good shops deliver and parking should be made available for the van prior to delivery.


----------



## drdel (Aug 16, 2014)

Jealousy is a sad fact when someone spies something they can't have. 

I often have my two grandchildren in the car and the extra width is essential to get them in and out safely without causing damage to mine or some-one's doors - if a shop wants my business the one that makes it safe and easy will get it in preference to a store that isn't.

While I am well over pension age I don't care, within reason, how far I walk as I'm pleased I'm not disabled like some unfortunate people.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 16, 2014)

What about the poor Lard Ass folk who have to struggle to get out of their cars in normal parking slots. Just ask G1BB0


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 16, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			What about the poor Lard Ass folk who have to struggle to get out of their cars in normal parking slots.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a lard arse, got 2 kids and drive a BMW. That's me fooked!


----------



## hovis (Aug 16, 2014)

With a new born i have to say these spaces are a god send for getting buggy's and seats out of cars.  I think as soon as your children are out of prams and baby seats then revert back to normal spaces


----------



## NST (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a booster seat and child on board sign in the car. Only ever use them at shops and gym so I can use parent and child space.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2014)

My son is now 6,me or my partner have never felt the need to use special parking spaces or put signs up in our car declaring that we have a child on board. 
If the mrs ever puts a "mums taxi" sign in her car,she's getting traded in!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 16, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			My son is now 6,me or my partner have never felt the need to use special parking spaces or put signs up in our car declaring that we have a child on board. 
If the mrs ever puts a "mums taxi" sign in her car,she's getting traded in!
		
Click to expand...

Always thought that the "Baby on Board" and other similar signs were there to try to get other drivers to drive more considerately but recently got told they are also for the emergency services in the event of a serious accident. In a crash the fire crews will focus on getting the driver cut out of the car but if they see the sign they will also do a more comprehensive sweep of the area to check for any kids that might have been thrown clear of the vehicle in the crash. Don't know if this is true or not but I'm sure we've got one or more firemen (or women) on here who could confirm or deny it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 16, 2014)

With the current and potential unsupportable increase in population and the growing number of Obese, surely we should be doing all we can to deter people from having more children or getting fat.  Maybe it's time to give more space to thin people without children and banning young fat families from the car park.

Just Saying!


----------



## Captainron (Aug 16, 2014)

NST said:



			I have a booster seat and child on board sign in the car. Only ever use them at shops and gym so I can use parent and child space.
		
Click to expand...

Great tactics. I always look into the back seats of cars as I walk by the P&C spaces yo check if they 'have' kids. I would spot yours as fake because you don't have crisp/bread crumbs everywhere, raisins in the footwell along with a few empty juice bottles, chocolate something smeared into the upholstery, left over crumpled up art 'masterpieces' stuffed into the seat back food trays, snot and finger marks all over the window or the twisted up seatbelt.


----------



## Fish (Aug 17, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			I am concerned that so many chaps know about the car parking slots available by shops. Shops is for the ladies and are best kept well clear off. For those of you single, good shops deliver and parking should be made available for the van prior to delivery.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 17, 2014)

I always find it amusing that the people that abuse these spaces are mostly fat lard asses that could actually do with the exercise of walking that little but further.

For some irrational reason it does annoy me when people park in them who should not be there, often when there is a perfectly decent space available in the main car park which is only a few yards further away.  Same with people double parking or blocking the pavements outside school to save themselves a few yards when there is a perfectly good space 50 yards further down the road.  It's always the big fat mums who do it.

My mate, who is a lot bigger and harder than me, always used to ask people who parked in the supermarket spaces who should not be there if they had a pump in their car as he winked at them.

Some looked a bit clueless and just carried on, but some twigged on that their tyres may be let down and moved them.  I think he did actually let some particularly obnoxious drivers' tyres once, much to his amusement.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 17, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			My mate, who is a lot bigger and harder than me, always used to ask people who parked in the supermarket spaces who should not be there if they had a pump in their car as he winked at them.
		
Click to expand...

That action works surprisingly well with golfers who park at the far end of a golf course and jump on for a free game.
Also for golfers who make a habit of blocking off entry to the greenkeepers depot.

Bear in mind you have to let down two tryes has they will carry a spare.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 17, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That action works surprisingly well with golfers who park at the far end of a golf course and jump on for a free game.
Also for golfers who make a habit of blocking off entry to the greenkeepers depot.

Bear in mind you have to let down two tryes has they will carry a spare.

Click to expand...


Karma.........guess who has a flat tyre this morning:angry:


----------



## la_lucha (Sep 18, 2014)

I was just talking about this topic with the Mrs on Tuesday. We really struggle sometimes with our 3 year old when we have to park in a normal space as I need to get in to do her seatbelt up. Parked in one of the Parent and Child Bays that we couldn't get into as they were all full was a family of 3. Mum, Dad, and a 10-12 year old daughter. I think once the child can do their own seatbelt it's time to move into the normal spaces.

People just don't realise how difficult it is with a little one until they have one themselves.


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2014)

I had to call into Warwick services (M40) on the way back from Blackmoor last night and a Audi R8 pulled into a disabled bay immediately in front of the main doors, I pulled up opposite in a correct bay of which many were empty. As I walked past the car the young man with bimbo in tow got out and I said "you don't look very disabled?", he then threw some obscenities at me and the bimbo chipped in also :rofl: 

Good job I was in a good mood, I just laughed at them both :smirk:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 18, 2014)

Those spaces are a godsend when you have small children. Mine are teenagers now so I haven't used one for years but when they were babies they were really useful. I have a real passion against people who park in these and disabled spaces when they are frankly just lazy or arrogant. They are there for a purpose, to help people. If I was ever king for a day I would make it legal to tazer people who do this. Rant over, I feel better for that.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 18, 2014)

Fish said:



			I had to call into Warwick services (M40) on the way back from Blackmoor last night and a Audi R8 pulled into a disabled bay immediately in front of the main doors, I pulled up opposite in a correct bay of which many were empty. As I walked past the car the young man with bimbo in tow got out and I said "you don't look very disabled?", he then threw some obscenities at me and the bimbo chipped in also :rofl: 

Good job I was in a good mood, I just laughed at them both :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

hate that type of superior attitude, you just want to let his tyres down then watch him trying to fix it while Bimbo gets annoyed


----------



## Fish (Sep 18, 2014)

CMAC said:



			hate that type of superior attitude, you just want to let his tyres down then watch him trying to fix it while Bimbo gets annoyed
		
Click to expand...

Would have been funnier to let her boobs down


----------



## la_lucha (Sep 18, 2014)

CMAC said:



			hate that type of superior attitude, you just want to let his tyres down then watch him trying to fix it while Bimbo gets annoyed
		
Click to expand...

Is letting someones tyres down a criminal offence? If not I may have to consider it.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 18, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Thats where they are at my local tesco, down the side of the shop. no need to cross any roads etc.

Dont get me started on the amount of disabled parking they have though, its ridiculous! Would need to be world disabled drivers annual meet up to fill them all!
		
Click to expand...

Don't try and get one at my local Tesco store at prime time, they're all taken, and there are loads of 'em!!!!! Most people who have them jump out and sprint faster then that Bolt fella!!!


----------



## CMAC (Sep 18, 2014)

Fish said:



			Would have been funnier to let her boobs down 

Click to expand...

more fun though:smirk:


----------



## CMAC (Sep 18, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			Is letting someones tyres down a criminal offence? If not I may have to consider it.
		
Click to expand...

better than sticking a nail in them (criminal damage) letting down the air is more mischievous but has the desired effect. A lawyer would not recommend this course of action, and I don't.


----------



## drdel (Sep 18, 2014)

Why is it that everyone wants to be treated as special? and get so uptight if someone else gets a bit of favouritism.

Mothers with children have a big enough issue getting kids around and crap drivers make car parks a pretty dangerous place for kids and the infirm so why not improve the safety.

If you're abled bodied what's the problem in walking another 80m or so it'll be good for you - get over yourselves.


----------



## Dellboy (Sep 18, 2014)

drdel said:



			If you're abled bodied what's the problem in walking another 80m or so it'll be good for you - get over yourselves.
		
Click to expand...

Most mothers and babies /children are able bodied, let them walk the extra way, bet they don't mind walking to get their child benefits.


----------



## hovis (Sep 18, 2014)

As a new dad i think child spaces are great.  Most of all it stops me dinking other cars with my doors when getting the car seat in and out.  However, once children are walking i think normal parking rules should apply.

Personly i get really frustrated by the amount of disabled parking.  Nothing is more frustrating than not being able to park only to see (in some cases) an entire floor or area of disabled parking sitting empty


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 18, 2014)

I try and park as far away from them as possible - too many car park dints from people who want to get the car doors as far open as possible. That said, it doesn't bother me in the slightest if there a couple of rows of them.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 18, 2014)

Dellboy said:



			Most mothers and babies /children are able bodied, let them walk the extra way, bet they don't mind walking to get their child benefits.
		
Click to expand...

don't bite, don't bite...... 


oh ok only a little.... myself and Mrs R do not receive one single penny from the government thank you. Are you saying that when she goes to the shops she should park on the far side of the car park and ferry 4 kids aged 7,5,2 and under 6m across a busy car park so you can go into the store and buy a pack of fags quick?  Yes its our choice to have 4 kids, and yes I pay for them thank you very much. A little bit of common sense and courtesy go quite a long way...


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2014)

Rooter said:



			don't bite, don't bite...... 


oh ok only a little.... myself and Mrs R do not receive one single penny from the government thank you. Are you saying that when she goes to the shops she should park on the far side of the car park and ferry 4 kids aged 7,5,2 and under 6m across a busy car park so you can go into the store and buy a pack of fags quick?  Yes its our choice to have 4 kids, and yes I pay for them thank you very much. A little bit of common sense and courtesy go quite a long way...
		
Click to expand...

No wonder the isles are much wider now with you mass breeders let out to shop, with that many kids I'm surprised you both know where the front door is, have you not heard of home shopping, it might give you both time to knock a couple more out :smirk:


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 19, 2014)

Imurg said:



			The ones that get my goat are the ones that park in the "Pick-Up" zone, go in and do a full week's shopping......what's that all about?
Its an area where someone can drive in, stop for a couple of minutes while shopping gets loaded in not so you can park closer to the front door....in fact the other day at our Tesco, some guy parked in the pick up zone, got out and walked to the cash-point - there were 3 or 4 spaces that were at least 30 yards closer...Complete Knumb-Nut!!!
They also park on double yellow lines and dive into the shop for something - when there's parking spaces nearer the door.....Utter Peasants!!!
		
Click to expand...

This is one of my pet hates. As a taxi driver I spend a lot of my days picking grannies up from Tesco. The amount of times I see some idiot with a blue badge parked in the pick up area, usually sat in the car while the wife/husband does the shopping is ridiculous. This means I have to stop on the road bit of the car park to load my passengers which in turn blocks everyone behind me. But its ok as their blue badge clearly entitles them to cause a nuisance to everyone else. :angry:
My favourite tactic if I see one about to pull out is to stop alongside them and take an extra long time loading grannies shopping and making sure she gets in the car safely.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 19, 2014)

I park my 7 seater sidways accrros 3 bays.


----------



## hovis (Sep 19, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I park my 7 seater sidways accrros 3 bays.
		
Click to expand...

Also normal bmw driver behaviour


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 19, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			Is letting someones tyres down a criminal offence? If not I may have to consider it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 19, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I park my 7 seater sidways accrros 3 bays.
		
Click to expand...

Nice motor that 'Sideways Accrros 3 bays'


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			I had to call into Warwick services (M40) on the way back from Blackmoor last night and a Audi R8 pulled into a disabled bay immediately in front of the main doors, I pulled up opposite in a correct bay of which many were empty. As I walked past the car the young man with bimbo in tow got out and I said "you don't look very disabled?", he then threw some obscenities at me and the bimbo chipped in also :rofl: 

Good job I was in a good mood, I just laughed at them both :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I have seen someone with a legitimate disabled badge simply jam one of those selfish Bs in - by parking close in and directly behind them! It amused me a lot!


----------

